

Wall-O-Tweets: See your Twitter favorites in wall form - tomlemon
http://rapgenius.com/tweet-wall

======
vnorby
Awesome, love the animation on resize. If you could hook this into twitter
mentions/searches, and use their streaming api to bring in new tweets to the
top in realtime, would be a cool visualization to put on an office monitor.

